# PC freeze

## Thundah

Ciao a tutti,

ho appena cambiato pc, ho assemblato i vari componenti, però ho un problema, il pc si freeza di frequente... e devo riavviarlo manualmente...

La mia domanda è la seguente, un alimentatore da 500 W (con output 300W, 350 W peak) è sufficiente per un Intel QuadCore Q6600, una geforce 8600GT, 2 GB ram, Un plextor PX-810SA e un HD western digital pro 320 GB 7200 rpm ?

Non vorrei che questi frequenti crash siano dovuti al Power SUpply.

Grazie Mauro

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## federico

Di solito se l'alimentatore non e' adeguato non e' che il computer si blocca, ma si spegne proprio...

E' piu' probabile che tu abbia qualche problema con la ram, con il disco, o con i bus.

Fede

----------

## Thundah

COme faccio a debuggare il problema? Cmq mi è capitato che il server X si è riavviato da solo un paio di volte (come quando fai CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE) e poi non facendocela mi ha mostrato la console.

La maggior parte delle volte cmq si blocca (freeze). Ho provato con una scheda video di un amico ma il problema persiste. Potrei provare a rimuovere un banco di ram.

Mauro

P.S. Cmq non è che si blocca subito.. avolte sta su anche per 2 -3 ore... se fosse la ram penso si bloccherebbe subito, no?

----------

## Thundah

```

Sep 21 19:01:53 mauro_casa PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@90000000 for 0000:01:00.0

Sep 21 22:47:25 mauro_casa PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@90000000 for 0000:01:00.0

Sep 22 08:06:04 mauro_casa PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@90000000 for 0000:01:00.0

Sep 22 08:46:26 mauro_casa PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@90000000 for 0000:01:00.0

Sep 22 09:22:40 mauro_casa PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@90000000 for 0000:01:00.0

Sep 22 13:31:30 mauro_casa PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@90000000 for 0000:01:00.0

```

Ecco il log degli errori, a cosa puo essere dovuto?

GRazie Mauro

----------

## Cazzantonio

memoria difettosa?

----------

## djinnZ

controlla le alimentazioni dei dischi se sono at, altrimenti controlla i cavi, se il dissipatore è messo bene e se c'è tensione sul case.

vedi se le ram e schede sono ben fissate negli slot o possono muoversi, prova a vedere se disabilitando la swap non ricapita.

verifica che i driver che usi siano ben funzionanti e validi per il tuo hardware.

----------

## Thundah

Ho trovato una utility interessante, che verifica la memoria. 

http://www.memtest86.com/

Ho lanciato il test e non ho riscontrato alcun problema, la memoria quindi è ok.

Ho notato invece che l'HD era caldissimo, ho un tower    Arctic Midi-Tower Silent T4Pro, ATX,CE-Norm,500Watt,Low Noise  che prevede un supporto di spugna / gomma per ridurre il rumore prodotto dall'HD, solo che si scaldava a dismisura (impossibile tenerlo in mano). Possono essere dovuti a questo i crash che ho riscontrato? Adesso ho installato l'HD in uno slot di quelli usuali.

Mauro

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Ho notato invece che l'HD era caldissimo, ho un tower    Arctic Midi-Tower Silent T4Pro, ATX,CE-Norm,500Watt,Low Noise  che prevede un supporto di spugna / gomma per ridurre il rumore prodotto dall'HD, solo che si scaldava a dismisura (impossibile tenerlo in mano). Possono essere dovuti a questo i crash che ho riscontrato? Adesso ho installato l'HD in uno slot di quelli usuali.

 

Barattando la temperatura per la silenziosità (ma gli hd sono davvero rumorosi? con tutte quelle ventole che ci sono nei pc davvero riuscite a sentire l'hd?) metti a rischio la vita del tuo hd (e dei tuoi dati).

Un hd deve essere acuratamente ventilato e raffreddato. Per dirla tutta è l'unica componente che merita davvero di essere raffreddata il più possibile.

Le alte temperature mettono a rischio sia la meccanica dell'hd, sia la salute del supporto magnetico su cui vengono scritti i dati. Più freddo è l'hd, più al sicuro sono i dati.

Se ti si sta sputtanando l'hd perché l'hai cotto ti conviene trovarne velocemente uno nuovo prima che questo deceda del tutto (non è che se ora lo metti in ghiacciaia vanifichi il danno fatto).

In ogni caso un hd moderno (a 7200 giri) DEVE essere raffreddato con una ventola per essere considerato affidabile.

Gli unici hd che ti puoi permettere di installare senza ventole sono quelli da 2,5" (da portatile)

----------

## Thundah

Ciao,

il pc continua a bloccarsi. Ho aperto 3 volte glxgears e lo schianto è stato quasi immediato... Ho smontato / rimontato il pc ma il problema persiste...

Mauro

----------

## djinnZ

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Ho lanciato il test e non ho riscontrato alcun problema, la memoria quindi è ok.

 

lanciarlo più volte successivamente o lasciaro in loop per qualche ora.

se usi una live si freeza? usi CFALG/LDFLAG esagerate?

c'è un post a proposito delle accoppiate ups/alimentatore in documentazione vedi se è il caso tuo.

----------

## lopio

ciao

quasi sempre i blocchi di questo tipo vedono inputata la ram

Prova e riprova utility di test ram. Basta 1 solo fallimento -(((

----------

## Cazzantonio

Potrebbe essere anche colpa dell'hard disk in quanto potrebbe fallire nello scrivere sulla swap (che essendo trattata come la ram darebbe errori simili).

Io eseguirei anche un controllo di integrità sulla partizione di swap.

----------

## Thundah

Googlando ho trovato:

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-008326.htm

la mia mobo è una DG33TL

...

Inoltre ho scoperto che c'è gente con problemi simili

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244817

C'è una soluzione a tutto ciò?

Mauro

----------

